# What would eat a Skunk?



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I have nor have any of the neighbors seen any coyotes or signs of any in the area.

So what else would eat a skunk?
Possible critters in the area would be
****
Grinner
Grey Fox
House Cat (None of the neighbors had issues with cats smelling of skunk)
Dog (But I asked the owner of that dog and no chance of that dog)
No Badger sign either

What would be your quesses?


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Fox or a cougar :lol: or possibly could be bigfoot....*


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I second the Big foot theory!


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Nevermind
Thought I could get some real suggestions on here of what it may be so I could start targeting whatever it was.

Please delete this thread and until then please no more comments.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

Despite the lack of physical proof, I'd still be willing to guess coyote. Not many areas they can't survive, even inner cities.


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

Great Horned Owl will eat skunk.
Walleye Magnet


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

I've been told a feral pig will eat anything it can get in it's mouth, but I haven't heard of any pigs shot lately that smelled like skunk.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Large bird of prey or like birdhuntr said, a coyote.


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

walleye magnet said:


> Great Horned Owl will eat skunk.
> Walleye Magnet


My guess, too.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hadn't thought of the owl, but they certainly would.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

I would guess just about anything will eat a skunk. My guess would be a opossum. Is the skunk gone or is it just eaten off of. 

Good luck trapping what ever it is.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

ArrowHawk said:


> I have nor have any of the neighbors seen any coyotes or signs of any in the area.
> 
> So what else would eat a skunk?
> Possible critters in the area would be
> ...


 I say my guess would be me :lol:.Yes i would eat it if i had to.BigFoot ,Mich


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

ArrowHawk said:


> Nevermind
> Thought I could get some real suggestions on here of what it may be so I could start targeting whatever it was.
> 
> Please delete this thread and until then please no more comments.


*Wow cant take a joke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> *Wow cant take a joke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


No
Sorry just not in a very good mood. Just really tired of seeing the same comments on here about cougars and Bigfoot over and over from the same people.

For the rest of you thanks. I never thought of an Owl and the skunk was about 20 yards from were it was and torn apart.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Statistics show that people who laugh and relax a little live longer healthier lives.... humor is good for you!


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Big Reds said:


> Statistics show that people who laugh and relax a little live longer healthier lives.... humor is good for you!


Yes humor is good for you but when you read through the threads on here and most of them have a reference to a cougar or Bigfoot it does get old after a while.

By the way they also say the good die young.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

walleye magnet said:


> Great Horned Owl will eat skunk.
> Walleye Magnet


large owls most likely...
just think of an animal with a dark silo-wet an a large white stripe [ target]
walking at twilight or in total darkness and if you were an owl?!?!?
I would have to say that large owls are the top predator of skunks....
back when i was in high school I was part of a bird banding club...
We use too catch owls of all kinds, band them, record their weight and measurements ect... and most of the large owls alway smelt of skunk......


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

walleye magnet said:


> Great Horned Owl will eat skunk.
> Walleye Magnet


The badger that ate Andrews skunk carried off to a hole what it didn't eat right there. So I will go with the owl too. We have a big owl at work and I am sure it is responsible for the dissaperance of a couple of the skunks we had there.
chris


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

No one willing to say it might be a fox???? Fox will certainly eat a skunk.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

My thought is a Grey I'm not sure on the Owl thing seeing as how this wasn't in the open and might have been alittle tough for an Owl to get at. There are Greys (Have a photo of two of them together) in the area and this weekend I'm going to put out 2 sets.


----------

